# Pink spots on leopard gecko egg



## FishSticks (Jul 16, 2021)

I’ve had this egg since June 27, it’s now July 16. It’s been healthy looking, not deflated or hard, and I thought it was alright. Now I went to look for any mold on the sides and there’s this pink bruise-like mark on it’s side. Is this a problem?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Those red marks are probably signs of fertility but the egg looks very wet. What is the moisture like in the tub? Do you have any air holes? I would suggest very carefully wiping that egg and also carefully moving it to a drier tub and substrate. You may be lucky to save it only time will tell.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

It looks quite damp, perlite doesn't normally look that wet


----------

